# Let's See Your Crusty Garden Bikes!



## partsguy (Feb 28, 2016)

Admit it. Somewhere in your yard, there is a bike to crusty to save, but too cool to scrap. It sits in the sunlight, as a relic of the past, to all who walk by. It sits as a reminder, that a bike lover dwells here.

Here is mine, a salute to local history. A '64 or '65 Huffy Eldorado. I've occasionally nabbed small bits off of it, but it's so rusty that part of the serial number is gone. It sits by our fire wood pile.


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2016)

1958 Mobillette


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 28, 2016)

24 inch Huffy Mainliner, still ride it once a year


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2016)

Here's a shot that Vince is keeping secret.


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a shot that Vince is keeping secret.



I actually picked up a whole front end from the cowl up today and I am going to do that with the flowers.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Feb 28, 2016)

A while back drove about 20 miles to pick up a bike and cut thru the neighborhoods back to the freeway (never been in that area before) and saw this, had a anchor pipe welded to it, down into the dirt, probably had a big block of cement under the ground, nobody was walking away with this!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 28, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


>





That is way too nice for the garden!  I've never seen that style frame before.


----------



## mrg (Feb 28, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> That is way too nice for the garden!  I've never seen that style frame before.



Think that's the only other one I have seen, looks a couple of years older than mine? or that mine is a Firestone? version


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 28, 2016)

extremely rare Schwinn  Fish


----------



## partsguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I just sold this one the other day, cobbled together from leftover parts. It sure beat the other option; the scrapyard! I'm told it's being displayed near a house by the Great Miami Bike Trail in Dayton. A fitting resting place!


----------



## mrg (Mar 2, 2016)

Left this in my moms garden for about 20 yrs.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not exactly my garden, but I hung what was left of this Monark Super Deluxe on the back of my barn and let the vines grow.


----------



## XBPete (Jul 11, 2016)

We found this old trike in the woods behind our house, wife type loves it and nothing left to restore


----------



## vincev (Jul 11, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a shot that Vince is keeping secret.



This is my front end.The flowers filled in since picture..............


----------



## bairdco (Jul 11, 2016)

My 1956 Puch SR150. Someday it'll hit the street again.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 11, 2016)

Found another pic. You can see the bulletholes.


----------



## Intense One (Jul 11, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a shot that Vince is keeping secret.



Flower power!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 11, 2016)

Here is mine. I was going to sell it but my wife and neighbors like it in front of the house.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 12, 2016)

XBPete said:


> We found this old trike in the woods behind our house, wife type loves it and nothing left to restore
> 
> View attachment 338788




That is sad!


----------



## bairdco (Jul 12, 2016)

Shawn Michael said:


> Here is mine. I was going to sell it but my wife and neighbors like it in front of the house.
> 
> View attachment 339006




Everyone should have a blue girl's schwinn in their yard. Mine's not art, it's just waiting for me to find another 24" bike so I can strip it for the bendix automatic.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 12, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Found another pic. You can see the bulletholes.
> 
> View attachment 338842



 is that the sears model?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 31, 2016)

Here's mine, been living outside for months and months. I water it once a week or so


----------



## Adam Guy (Jul 28, 2017)

Not really a garden bike, it looks the part though. 1956 Huffy Mainliner.


----------



## Ross (Jul 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Jul 28, 2017)

It's way out back.


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (May 21, 2018)

Not mine,but  a neighbor's down the road. An Armstrong


----------



## iceman (May 21, 2018)

Here’s mine post war Royal Flyer, made in England


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 31, 2018)

Old Schwinn that sits outside our house


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 1, 2018)

Road master (frame at least )


----------



## Gordon (Aug 1, 2018)

Here is the one in front of my place.


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 1, 2018)

*Not exactly in the garden, more like at the shop entry. It's outside a taco joint in NorCal. It isn't really crusty either. *
Except for a few spokes up front, it looks like it was dipped in a vat of red. 
Good tacos!


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 1, 2018)

Gordon said:


> Here is the one in front of my place.
> View attachment 846667



I love your hours


----------



## Gordon (Aug 1, 2018)

I didn't my business to interfere with my fishing.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 10, 2018)

Here's a CWC Western Flyer...Wide U's filled up with water rusted thru!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 10, 2018)

Itll clean up


----------



## cbudsbikes (Aug 12, 2018)

Here is my "not so ordinary"  creation. crafted from old farm iron.


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Aug 21, 2018)

What is this bike?


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Aug 21, 2018)

At an auction this weekend. Don't know if it was worth buying.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 21, 2018)

5782341b77vl said:


> What is this bike?View attachment 856225



A middleweight Huffy with a front caliper brake? Worth a closer look at least. A lot of times a caliper front brake went with a 3 speed hub, but I don't see any switch or cable.


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks @Oilit  ! Unfortunately, that's the only decent picture that they had of it. Glad to have an expert opinion on it. Hopefully, I can get it at a good price. It'd be nice to add a 4th bike to my collection - plus for my birthday.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 21, 2018)

5782341b77vl said:


> What is this bike?View attachment 856225





Given the fins, chain gaurd, and tank, with 3-speed and caliper front brake, I would say that is a 1962-63 Huffy F-85.


----------



## vincev (Aug 21, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a shot that Vince is keeping secret.
> 
> View attachment 608683



This is mine.......lol.........


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 22, 2018)

the mighty schwinn


----------



## DWOZ17 (Aug 22, 2018)

The flowers vary every year


----------



## Beek (Aug 22, 2018)

Sinking fast


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 22, 2018)

mrg said:


> Left this in my moms garden for about 20 yrs.View attachment 291241View attachment 291242View attachment 291244



 I would put that rack on one of my working bikes, and ride around with it for sure!


----------



## mike j (Aug 24, 2018)

This one brightened up a rainy day in London.


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Aug 25, 2018)

Just a little update - 

SCORE!!  I was able to get the bike for $30! I just had to wait for 7 and a half hours for it to come up (very last item), but as the saying goes - "all good things come to those who wait" ! 

Now comes the fun part - getting it running again! Definitely needs new tubes, and (sadly) new tires are needed - the tires that are currently on are most likely the original. Check the bearings (most likely need re-greasing). I'm sure that I'll need to check the brakes too. Shouldn't be too hard. 

I'll upload some pics once I get back home and on my PC (I'll be at my mom's house for a couple of days).


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Aug 31, 2018)

Old shed that some kids decorated.


10ft. diameter Guinness Frankencycle that has been mellowing with age in Apple Valley.


----------



## ssum2 (Aug 31, 2018)

Rescue this teen Elgin from a garden


----------



## b 17 fan (Oct 19, 2018)

Threw another franken bike together for scarp parts


----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 21, 2018)

Didn't want a basketball hoop so......


----------



## b 17 fan (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 1, 2019)

Got his little guy when I went to buy a ballooner along with the families entire history of bikes. They all started out on this trike, which has been welded together a few times. Ended up. With about 8 bikes and flipped the frame on this to decorate the front of my home. I frequently see a neighborhood kid standing in my yard staring at it......


----------



## ranman (Feb 2, 2019)

partsguy said:


> Admit it. Somewhere in your yard, there is a bike to crusty to save, but too cool to scrap. It sits in the sunlight, as a relic of the past, to all who walk by. It sits as a reminder, that a bike lover dwells here.
> 
> Here is mine, a salute to local history. A '64 or '65 Huffy Eldorado. I've occasionally nabbed small bits off of it, but it's so rusty that part of the serial number is gone. It sits by our fire wood pile.
> 
> View attachment 608665


----------



## non-fixie (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## juvela (May 27, 2020)

Images From Aotearoa -

this is a disused rail line which has been turned into a jogging & cycling path

in one section derelict cycles have been repurposed into a kind of fence













-----


----------



## non-fixie (May 27, 2020)

Those bikes look like trophies, presented like that. You know, like heads on spears ...


----------



## Superman1984 (May 27, 2020)

Such a Shame sooo many good riders left out to die but No Surprise ....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 27, 2020)

Strictly decor from craft shop but it's still crusteh


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 27, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> View attachment 941336
> 
> View attachment 941337
> 
> Got his little guy when I went to buy a ballooner along with the families entire history of bikes. They all started out on this trike, which has been welded together a few times. Ended up. With about 8 bikes and flipped the frame on this to decorate the front of my home. I frequently see a neighborhood kid standing in my yard staring at it......



Hmm...with the right handlebars for knee clearence, I can see this being a nice hot roddin ankle buster....the best kind!!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 27, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Hmm...with the right handlebars for knee clearence, I can see this being a nice hot roddin ankle buster....the best kind!!



Thought the same thing! I wanna make 1 now using an ol'kids trike but I traded it off a while ago  . Guess it inspires the neighbor kid and us grown up kids alike


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 27, 2020)

No bar change needed for adult. Knees go over the bar to pedal!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 27, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> No bar change needed for adult. Knees go over the bar to pedal!



@Mr. Monkeyarms  I wanna see proof or it didn't happen


----------



## juvela (May 27, 2020)

-----

Alternately, one can employ the garden to grow the bicycle...

Venlo, Nederland:






-----


----------



## COB (May 28, 2020)




----------



## ricobike (May 28, 2020)

Not really a garden bike per se', but I ran into this one day while driving in Chicago.  It's welded to a post with a base screwed into the concrete median.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 28, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @Mr. Monkeyarms  I wanna see proof or it didn't happen





I'll see what I can do...
Give me a moment.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 28, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I'll see what I can do...
> Give me a moment.



@Mr. Monkeyarms jus' don't hurt yourself or get a dui on it  lol


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 28, 2020)

Lol! About all I will be able to do is sit on it. Poor thing is so worn out there is no functionality left. It served it's purpose & Lived a good life.


----------



## non-fixie (Jun 18, 2020)

Not in a garden, but there's rust (I'm sure) and it's an ornament (I hope).

Spotted it in Southern France, a few years back:


----------

